# Daytona Beach



## rachel1998 (Nov 28, 2010)

We are checking into a timeshare on Diecember 25. Does anyone know if we will be able to find a restaurant open for dinner on that night?


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 28, 2010)

*Calling the resort may be your best option*

We were there for Thanksgiving and wondered the same thing.  The resort provided a list of local restaurants that were open that day.

Have fun!

Ann


----------



## Nancy (Nov 28, 2010)

Christmas is really a rough one.  Most places close.  We usually travel that day only find Waffle House and a very rare fast food restaurant.  I'd call resort closer to time or if someone is local have them check newspapers.

Good luck.

Nancy


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 28, 2010)

we'll be there, too, that night, but not worrried!

we chose to return to Florida earlier than planned because of the high airfare that last week before Christmas, and we'll be driving over from St Pete Beach Christmas day to meet our friends at Ocean Walk who are checking in that day too. Decided to spend Christmas with them!

Never thought of a problem eating...guess I thought we'd eat in the unit!  Just being together is our anticipation.

what timesahre will you be checking into?


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 29, 2010)

We will be staying at Sea Club IV. This is our first trip there. I am sure grocery stores will be closed also. I hope we don't have to eat at the Waffle House. I hate that place.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, publix grocery stores are closed,our favorite restaurant the starlite diner is closed, but Johnny rockets I'm the ocean walk complex will be open a thus,probably the other restaurants there.


Are you flying in?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 30, 2010)

We had the same problem in San Francisco, as we didn't want to schedule a $75 a person special dinner somewhere. We ended up getting pizza delivered!
Liz


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Nov 30, 2010)

Will be checking in at Oceanwalk  Christmas night also. Our plane is supposed to get in to Orlando about 4:30. Thought we might try to find a place open on the way there. Will be at Ocean walk for 3 nights then off to Cypress Palms for a week.

Jerry in NJ


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 30, 2010)

We are driving from Atlanta. It should take around 8 or 9 hours. We are going to pack a picnic lunch,  in case we can't fine a place open. Dinner who knows?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't forget to pack the Xmas lights for the railings on your balconies.  Those are traditional in FL condos since no one has an evergreen in the front yard.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Dec 1, 2010)

I did some googleing for you and found the following:

Top of Daytona http://topofdaytona.com/index.html
Christmas day
1:00 to 9:00 PM

Chart House http://www.opentable.com/chart-house-restaurant-daytona-beach
Christmas Day ReservationsSaturday, December 25, 2010
Join us for a festive Christmas dinner with family and friends. The more the merrier!

I would suggest that you can call whichever one you think you might prefer and verify that info.  Then relax and enjoy your Holiday vacation.  Everything will be great


----------



## rachel1998 (Dec 2, 2010)

Those  places look nice but a little upscale for 3 kids. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe call the Ocean Deck and see if they will be open http://www.oceandeck.com/index.shtml  The dining room above the beach bar was pretty nice when we were there two years ago.

Another we have visited is Barnacles in Ormond Beach http://www.barnaclesonline.com/About_Us.html

Don't know if either of these are open on Christmas.  You might consider calling IHOP as well.


----------



## happybaby (Dec 5, 2010)

Dont know about Christmas Day, but do try to find time to dine here.

Went about 2 years ago, and it is still as good as it was when we first went many years ago when our girls were little.  This time we went with their husbands and other family members.

By far the best!!!!!  
Going to Disney in May and our one dd would even drive to Daytonna to eat here.  Maybe     one day at the beach


Aunt Catfish
4009 Halifax Drive
Port Orange, FL 32127-4541
(386) 767-4768


----------



## rachel1998 (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Sea Club IV has wi-fi?


----------



## tombo (Dec 16, 2010)

Aunt Catfish is good and a good place to eat and good for kids too. 

The Ocean Deck as mentioned is a good place to eat too.

Down the Hatch (http://www.down-the-hatch-seafood.com/ ) and  the Inlet Harbor (http://www.inletharbor.com/ ) are both good waterfront dining restaurants that the whole family wil enjoy, and both arfe in Ponce Inlet near the lighthouse (the lighthouse is a must see for the family). If there is a fairly warm day where you can eat outside on the deck, I would go to one of these and dine outside. If it is cold everyday the food is good and dining inside at either of these would be a great family meal.  

Bubba Gumps at Ocean Walk is a chain but it has good food and is good for kids.

Norwood's in New Smyrna Beach is the best fine dining I have eaten in the Daytona Beach Area. If you want one really nice meal the short drive to New Smyrna is worth it.
http://www.norwoods.com/


Take the kids to Blue Springs park to see the manatees.
http://www.floridastateparks.org/bluespring/default.cfm
http://news-journalonline.mycapture.com/mycapture/folder.asp?event=1130710&CategoryID=51961

Have fun and hope it warms up.


----------

